# Telnet comand not found



## eg09 (19. Okt. 2008)

Ich habe da eine frage, ich habe mich an die anleitung gehalten, wie es in der beschreibung für debian steht, bin jetzt da, wo ich  den smtp testen soll, in dem ich 

Telnet localhost 25 eingebe, aber bekomme die meldung

comand not found

was habe ich falsch gemacht, was muss ich machen


----------



## Till (20. Okt. 2008)

Ruf bitte auf:

apt-get install telnet

danach sollte es dann gehen.


----------



## eg09 (20. Okt. 2008)

nein, wie peinlich, das kann doch nicht 

danke


----------

